# Does anyone use/have Zoo Med's Hygrotherm humidity and temperature controller?



## ksanchez (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone have and use or have any advice on *Zoo Med's HYGROTHERM Humidity & Temperature Controller in One?*
The ones pictured are both made by Zoo Med and are called the same thing. Maybe one is just a more expensive version of the other. I don't know. If you have used one please let me know what you think of it and which one you use. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 30, 2014)

I have them and just bought two more.
They changed their packaging from the bottom picture to the top. Much more compact.
I love these!


----------



## Zeko (Dec 30, 2014)

I've owned 8 of them, 3 per habitat, 2 extras.

So far 5 have failed. They can not handle humidity over 50%. As soon as humidity reaches that, the little chip inside the humidity probe rusts out, errors and stops working.

As cool as they were, I won't be buying or using them.


----------



## ksanchez (Dec 30, 2014)

kathyth said:


> I have them and just bought two more.
> They changed their packaging from the bottom picture to the top. Much more compact.
> I love these!


Kathy,
Thank you so much for your reply. 
How long have you had yours (not the new ones) and what temp and humidity is your enclosure(s) at?


----------



## ksanchez (Dec 30, 2014)

Zeko said:


> I've owned 8 of them, 3 per habitat, 2 extras.
> 
> So far 5 have failed. They can not handle humidity over 50%. As soon as humidity reaches that, the little chip inside the humidity probe rusts out, errors and stops working.
> 
> As cool as they were, I won't be buying or using them.



Zeko,
Thank you for your input. I need this for cherryhead and redfoot babies, so I will need something that will work for up to 80% humidity.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 31, 2014)

ksanchez said:


> Kathy,
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> How long have you had yours (not the new ones) and what temp and humidity is your enclosure(s) at?




I have had mine for 3 years and really use them for temps. I have automatic misters that go off, in my various closed chambers and heat cords under the substrate, that I pour water into, to keep humidity up.
What I really love a lot these is the temp is lit up and flashes if something goes wrong. With CHE's you really can't tell if the power has gone off. If the green indicator light is out, there is no power. It's also accurate, as far as temp. I guess I waste the humidity part, although if it dosent work above 50%, that could be a problem
To add one more thing..... I noticed that if my misters, sprayed good amounts of water, directly into the probe, it would error out and shut down. I moved the probe away from the direct spray and have not had an issue.


----------



## Zeko (Dec 31, 2014)

ksanchez said:


> Zeko,
> Thank you for your input. I need this for cherryhead and redfoot babies, so I will need something that will work for up to 80% humidity.



Yup, used mine for my cherryhead too 

They work perfect for heat, horrible for humidity over 50%. Every one that has died, I've opened up the humidity sensor and it's rusted to hell.

Like the person mentioned above, when the probe gets "wet" it errors out and stops working. This thing gets "wet" at anything above 50%.

Not worth it for tortoises, that we now know need high humidity. For other lower humidity reptiles it would be perfect tho.


----------



## ekmeeks (Jan 22, 2015)

I had bought on online tonight, got it stopped, knew I should of read her first. thanks for saving me 65.00 I didn't need to spend


----------



## leigti (Jan 22, 2015)

I bought the $10 Acurite model and I love it.


----------



## Zeko (Jan 22, 2015)

ekmeeks said:


> I had bought on online tonight, got it stopped, knew I should of read her first. thanks for saving me 65.00 I didn't need to spend



 No problem. 

I've got 4 broken ones now and 1 half working one. Waste of money.


----------



## Randi (Jan 23, 2015)

Good thing I didn't purchase this one! I opted for Zoo Med. This one was priced at 140$. Glad I didn't waste all that money.


----------



## Zeko (Jan 23, 2015)

Randi said:


> Good thing I didn't purchase this one! I opted for Zoo Med. This one was priced at 140$. Glad I didn't waste all that money.



These are Zoo Med... ?


----------



## Randi (Jan 23, 2015)

Oops. Meant that there's a smaller unit from Zoo Med that acts only as a thermostat and that's what I've ordered or else it would of been this one.


----------



## ksanchez (Jan 24, 2015)

leigti said:


> I bought the $10 Acurite model and I love it.



@leigti where did you get the one you bought? Can you post s picture for reference?


----------



## leigti (Jan 24, 2015)

ksanchez said:


> @leigti where did you get the one you bought? Can you post s picture for reference?


I got it off Amazon but I guess Home Depot and Walmart has them too.

this isn't the best picture in the world but you get the idea.


----------



## ksanchez (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you @leigti. I have one very similar to yours, I didn't realize it was even the same name you had mentioned until now. I bought it at Walmart. I am looking for something that can automatically turn on and off a humidifier/repitfogger (which ever one I choose to use) when the humidity levels a certain level.
My humidifer is on a timmer now, but I saw the hygrotherm humidity & temperature gauge so I was hoping they would work. It would be great if they worked and did what they said they did.


----------



## leigti (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm sorry, I misunderstood what you wanted. That will teach me to read  have you tried a garden centers? I am just throwing this out there, I have no real experience with high humidity tortoises. But isn't a little bit of variance in humidity natural? like the meter I have says the highest and lowest humidity in a 24 hour. So wouldn't that be good enough? In nature the humidity levels change throughout the day and night.as long as you picked a good range and kept it there wouldn't that work and you could save some money  like I said I could be all wrong on this I'm just thinking out loud, or in print I guess.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 29, 2015)

I have this exact hygrotherm and like to keep my humidity between the high 80's & 90's and this thread helped me figure out why I'm suddenly having mechanical issues. -It can't tolerate high humidity! This was a very helpful thread. Thank you! @ksanchez , I'm on the hunt for the same thing you are. I'd like the option to have a reptifogger automatically turn on for me if I neglect my humidity. Please tag me if you figure out something that works for you!!!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 29, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I have this exact hygrotherm and like to keep my humidity between the high 80's & 90's and this thread helped me figure out why I'm suddenly having mechanical issues. -It can't tolerate high humidity! This was a very helpful thread. Thank you! @ksanchez , I'm on the hunt for the same thing you are. I'd like the option to have a reptifogger automatically turn on for me if I neglect my humidity. Please tag me if you figure out something that works for you!!!



Please tag me too!


----------



## ksanchez (Jan 29, 2015)

@Prairie Mom and @TortsNTurtles ,
I am currently using a timer (in a 6 outlet wall plate I installed) that turns on my reptifogger, for my cherryhead babies. But for some strange reason it will, change from having the correct humidity, to being to low, to being to wet in the enclosure. So I am trying to figure out a way to work it out. I have never had trouble like this before, and I'm worried about my babies. 
So I was hopping to find something that would turn on the humidifier if and when the humidity went below 70% humidity and turn it off once the humidity was at about 85-90%. 
I would love to find something that will work and or is made for this purpose. You would think there would be something out in the market for this purpose. I just need to do more research, but I need it like yesterday.
I hope we all find some solution soon. If anyone has an ideas at all I am all ears. I will try anything and cost is not an issue. 

BY the way I just bought a humidifier that hold 1 gallon and I plan on switching out and using that humidifier soon. I have already modified it and added a hose to make it work just like the reptifogger, but I will not need to add water as often.



Here is the Vicks humidifier I recently bought and want to use soon.


----------



## ksanchez (Jan 29, 2015)

leigti said:


> I'm sorry, I misunderstood what you wanted. That will teach me to read  have you tried a garden centers? I am just throwing this out there, I have no real experience with high humidity tortoises. But isn't a little bit of variance in humidity natural? like the meter I have says the highest and lowest humidity in a 24 hour. So wouldn't that be good enough? In nature the humidity levels change throughout the day and night.as long as you picked a good range and kept it there wouldn't that work and you could save some money  like I said I could be all wrong on this I'm just thinking out loud, or in print I guess.



@leigti no problem. I appreciate you trying to help me. You make a great point about humidity levels changing throughout the day. I need to think about that and try to see if I can get it to work where I am within the humidity levels I am striving for. 

THANK YOU for making me think outside the box. Now I need to really think and try some new things.  HUM........


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 30, 2015)

The humidifier is a great idea. Keep us posted on how it works.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 30, 2015)

ksanchez said:


> @Prairie Mom and @TortsNTurtles ,
> I am currently using a timer (in a 6 outlet wall plate I installed) that turns on my reptifogger, for my cherryhead babies. But for some strange reason it will, change from having the correct humidity, to being to low, to being to wet in the enclosure. So I am trying to figure out a way to work it out. I have never had trouble like this before, and I'm worried about my babies.
> So I was hopping to find something that would turn on the humidifier if and when the humidity went below 70% humidity and turn it off once the humidity was at about 85-90%.
> I would love to find something that will work and or is made for this purpose. You would think there would be something out in the market for this purpose. I just need to do more research, but I need it like yesterday.
> ...



That's really cool. I like that big humidifier, although, since I've really really insulated and keep improving the seal on my chamber, I've hardly had to fill up my reptifogger (the difference was really surprising to me!) I so appreciate you keeping us updated. A timer is a decent idea until I find the same thing you're hunting for. Please continue to keep me in the loop. Have a great day!


----------

